# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Çfarë janë "Black Holes" ?

## niku-nyc

Nuk e di a eshte hapur kjo tema me perpara a jo, por eshte dicka shum interesante sipas shume shkencetar dhe astronom. Black Holes jan nje nga temat me interesante ne universe pasi disa e quajn "Gravity gone mad" dmth qe i thit cdo gje galaksi, yje etj...

Cfare mendime dhe opinione keni per ket mister ne universe mendoni s eekziston apo jo???

----------


## [xeni]

Tema eshte interesante.
... Por them se do ishte shume _naive_  te perpiqemi te japim mendime dhe opinione ne lidhje me ekzistencen e BH. Dhe kjo per vete faktin se ne kete fushe po punojne shume shkenctere- perfshi gjeniun Hawking- dhe akoma nuk ka nje konkluzion. Fakti qe BH (nese me te vertete ekz.) "thithin" gjithçka e ben shume te veshtire mundesine e vezhgimit, keshtu qe edhe provat per ekzistencen e tyre jane shume te kufizuara. 

Ekzistenca e BH eshte thjesht nje rrjedhoje e Teorise se Pergjithshme te Relativitetit; jo nje konkluzion vezhgimesh. Meqe kjo Teori per momentin pranohet si me e sakta edhe konsekuencat qe vine prej saj duhet te pranohen, por akoma mbetet per t'u vertetuar.

Kjo per sa i perket pyetjes qe shtron ne fund te postit. Nese do flisnim ne lidhje me ç'jane BH dhe teorite qe merren me shpjegimin e tyre mund te shkruhej shume gjate.

----------


## niku-nyc

Black Holes ekzistojn sipas astronomeve qe kan mar foto ne universe dhe kan par shum yje qe jan shum afer dhe rrotulloen shum shpejt rrotull dicka qe tregon se eshte "Black Hole" qe eshte aq e fuqishme qe dhe drita nuk arrin te shpetoj dmth thith cdo gje.
Misteri tjeter eshte dhe pyetja ne qoftese Black Holes thithin cdo gje, a eshte ndonje tunel ne nje universi tjeter apo eshte vec fundi nga gravieti i "cmendur".
Mos harroni qe dhe vet teorit e Einstein qe shpejgon qe Black Holes ekzistojn sepse fuqia e saj permbledh/perkul dritenne vrimen e madhe te zeze.

----------


## niku-nyc

Edhe pse nuk dihet se cfare ekziston brenda ne Black Hole dhe ku te con kur te thith qendron mister dhe mbase nuk do ta arrijm kurr. Gjeta 3 foto per Black Holes
Foto1- Si duken Black Holes sipas pamjeve teleskop Hubble.
Foto2- Formula Matematike qe shkenctart/astronomt i shjegojn Black Holes
Foto3- Si punon Black Holes cfare ka rrotull dhe cfare mund te ket brenda.

----------


## BvizioN

Spelle e zeze apo nese kumbon me shkencore le ta quajme *Black Hole*,eshte nje rajon i caktuar i hapesires ku forca terheqese e gravitetit eshte aq e dendur saqe asnje material,drite,apo komunikim mund ta perqoje.BH po te bazohesh nga informacionet e teleskopit Huble shfaqen te zeza nga ana e jashte (sidoqofte gazra rreth BH mund te jene te ndritshme) Besohet se BH krijohen nga hargjimi e yjeve!Per sa kohe qe ato clirojne energji dhe drite ne hapesire,yjet kan mundesi te perkrahin veten e tyre kundrejt gravitetit te tyre qe vershon ne drejtim te mbrendesise (inward gravity) me anen e prseionit qe rrjedh jashte (outward pressure) duke u cliruar nga nxehtesia e reaksioneve atomike ne thellesi te berthames se tyre.

Sidoqofte...cdo yll me kalimin e kohes harxhon energjine berthamore qe ka!Kur kjo gje ndodh,krijohet nje c'balancim dhe veteterheqje gravitacionale qe shkakton renien e yllit.Ylli humbet ne BH.Per nje yll te rene qe nuk rrotullohet me,madhesia e BH qe rezulton nga renia e tij eshte pothuajse e ngjashme me ate te yllit nga eshte formuar.BH e nje ylli me mase tre here me te madhe se ajo e diellit tone mund te kete nje diameter prej 10 miles.Kur trupi i ketij ylli humbet ne nje volum qe beht i vogel dhe me i vogel,terheqja gravitacionale rritet! Me kalimin e kohes arrin ne ate pike sa edhe drita e cila udheton me shpejtesi prej 299.000 km/sec nuk ka shpejtesine e nevojshme per ta kaluar.Ne kete moment asgje nuk mund te dale jashte BH sepse asgje nuk mund te udhetoje me shpejt se drita.Kjo eshte Black Hole.

Supernova zhvillohet ne galaksine tone cdo 300 vjet ndersa ne galaksite fqinje rreth 500 neutron stars jane identifikuar.Shkencaret jane teper konfident se aty mund te egzistojne Black holes.

----------


## buki19

Ne pergjithesi mendohet se vrimat e zeza e kan masen e nje apo me teper galaktikave mesatare,e kursesi te nji ylli me mase disa here me te madhe se dielli.Ylli me mase disa here me te madhe se dielli yne munde te perfundoj ,pasi qe e ka harxhuar tere karburantin,hidrogjenin,ne nje xhuxh te bardh,e nese ka qene shume here me i madhe se dielli yne ,disa qindra her,si psh qe eshte Antaresi,Betelgezi,Arkturusi etj, diametri i te cileve eshte 500 -700 milijon km atehere nje ylle i till perfundon ne nje ylle NEUTRONIK.Ky perbehet vetem nga neutronet sepse grimcat tjera fizike nuk mund ti bejn ball presionit te forcave gravitacionale qe ushtrohen ne ket mjedis. Nje top tenisi nga kjo mase neutronesh ne siperfaqen e tokes do te peshonte disa dhjetra mija tonelata,dhe natyrisht qe do te fundosej deri ne qeder te tokes.
     Yllit e medhej ose si quhen ndryshe gjigantet dhe super gjigantet para se te arrijne ne ket pik dmth para kolapsimit,pasi qe e kan shpenzuar tere masen djegese per shkak te disproporcionit te forcave gravitacionale ata ekspandojn, e hapin vellimin e tyre disa qindra here,dhe per shkak te uljes se temperatures qe u a jep ngjyren e kuqe te mbyllet quhen gjigant te kuq,ose super gjigant te kuq, mu te till jan yllit qe i permenda me pare.
Ne brendesin e tyre mudet te vendoset sistemi diellore deri te orbita e Jupiterit. Ne kete faze disa prej tyre e hudhin mbeshtjellesin ne nje eksplodim kolosal  dhe  formohet  Super nova, jeta e te cilave eshte relativisht e shkurter-disa vite.
    Nuk dihet sakt se si formohen vrimat e zeza,supozohet se kjo behet me kolapsin e galaktikave te tera ose objekteve tjera teper masive,ndoshta kuazareve, megjithese jan regjistruar nga regjistruesit e rrezeve X sepse keto emitojne energji ne kete brez te frekuencave dhe jan pare ne menyre indirekte nga ST gjate vrojtimit te disa objekteve te largeta ku ka ardhe ne shprehje lakimi i rrezeve te drites te cilin e parasheh Ajnshtajni ne teorite e veta mbi ndikimin e forcave te tilla ne rrezet e drites dhe dilatacionin e hapsires.Nga Vrima e zeze nuk mundet te "del" asnje lloj energjije,as drita,ajo cdo lloj te materjes dhe energjise e thith mbrenda saj.Nese e kishim shikuar nje ylle psh.se si po levize drejte saj,do te kishim pare nje levizje helikoidale,duke zvogeluar diametrin e rratheve qe ai pershkruan kah qendra e saj. Kete ylle e kishim pare deri ne nje moment pikrisht deri te pragu i horizontit dhe ky eshte kufiri prej nga arrin rrezet e fundit te drites kah shqisat tona.

----------


## Darius

*Astronomet amerikane deklarojne se Vrimat e Zeza mund te mos ekzistojne*


Ato thithin cdo gje qe i del perpara dhe kane perfshire ne studimin e tyre mendjet me te ndritura te planetit te cilet kohet e fundit po marrin ne konsiderate mundesine qe vrimat e zeza mund te jene inekzistente.
Sipas disa studiuese, kendveshtrimi tradicional mbi universin i mbushur me padukshmeri dhe cdo gje konsumuese nga vrimat e zeza mund te zevendesohet me nje alternative qe e ne vend te tyre vendos topa magnetike plazmore qe pluskojne ne hapesire.

Nese gjetja vertetohet, gje qe disa shkenctare e shikojne si te pamundur, atehere do ndryshoje ne menyre dramatike teoria qe u hartua nga llogaritjet e nje gjeologu anglez ne vitin 1784 dhe qe me pas u verifikua nga Einstein dhe kater ligjet e hartuara nga Profesori Stephen Hawking.

Shkenctaret, te drejtuar nga Rudy Schild i Harvard-Smithsonian Centre per Astrofiziken hasen ate qe sic deklaruan ata mund te jete vdekja e teorise mbi vrimat e zeza. Kjo erdhi gjate vezhgimit te nje quasari 9 miliard vjet drite larg Tokes.
Quasaret besohet se kane vrima te zeza ne qendren e tyre por qe te provohet kjo teori shkenctaret programuan 14 teleskope te cilet per here te pare u koordinuan ne nje menyre te tille per te vezhguar panderprerje nje pike te caktuar ne hapesire.
Ata zbuluan nje vrime ne nje disk qe ishte materiali rrethues i qendres se quasarit, i gjere 4 miije here me shume se distanca nga Toka  ne Diell. Vrima, sic besojne ata, mund te jete shkaktuar vetem nga flakja e materialeve prej nje force shume te madhe magnetike.

Pasi vrimat e zeza nuk kane fusha magnetike, ekipi i Dr Schild sugjeron ne The Astronomical Journal se quasari mund te marri energji nga nje sasi e dendur sferash prej plazme qe quhen MECO (magnetospheric eternally collapsing object). Por sipas astronomeve theorite mbi ekzistencen e MECO-ve nuk pranojne mundesine e vrimave te zeza.

"Besoj se kjo eshte prova e pare qe paradigma mbi vrimat e zeza eshte e pasakte," thote Darry Leiter, nje shkenctar i ekipit i tha New Scientist.

Sipas Gerry Gilmore ne Institutin e Astronomise te Universitetin te Cambridge
teoria ka ende rruge per te bere qe te bindi shume nga shkenctaret. Ai thekson eksperimentet e kryera vitin e kaluar te cilat mundesuan observimin direkt te nje vrime te zeze ne qender te galaktikes sone, Rruga e Qumeshtit.
"Me duhet te them qe eshte nje kendveshtrim monitorues. Dhe ka shume mundesi qe te jete i gabuar," thote Prof Gilmore. "Me perpara ne observuam nje vrime te zeze dhe ne ate moment pati nje debat legjitim por tani eshte e veshtire te mendosh qe ne fakt ka qene dicka tjeter."

----------


## BvizioN

Darius,e lexova me interes shkrimin tend rreth teorite e reja mbi mosegzistencen e vrimave te zeza,ne kete teme dhe ne ate te kohes.Sidocofte po shkruaj vetem ketu si teme me perkatese qe eshte.

Tre gjera me kane mahnitur gjithnje mbi hapesiren. 

1) *Pafundesia e saj* ! Po ta mendosh perciptazi nuk te ben dhe aq pershtypje po sikur te thellohesh dhe ta imagjonosh si dicka pa fillim dhe mbarim....eshte crazy  :sarkastik:  

2) *Koha* !! Eshte shume veshtire per tu thelluar ne konceptin e kohes  jashte konceptit te zakonshem qe ka njeriu per te (domethene sekond,minut,ore,dite,muaj,vite etj) Hapesira dhe koha jane tulla dhe llaci i Universit.

3) *Vrimat e zeza*! Edhe pse vrimat e zeza egzistojne me teper ne teori dhe nuk eshte arritur akoma ne nje konkluzion perfundimtar rreth tyre,prapseprap eshte nje nga teorite me te preferuara dhe do me pelcene sikur teorite e reja mbi mos egzistencen e tyre te mos ishin te verteta.Sikur te jene te verteta,do jene nje nga forcat me te medhaja te Universit nga te cilat njeriu do mesonte.

Pra le te ngelemi tek vrimat e zeza.Nuk dua te komentoj mbi teorite e reja,thjesht dua te sjell nje shkrim jo te vjeter ne NewScientistSpace nga David Shiga...05 Tetor 2006 mbi zbulimet me te reja rreth vrimave te zeza.

Rreth 160 supermasive Black Holes jane gjetur duke u ushqyer me materiale ne qendren e nje galaksie te afert,te pasqyruara nga rrezet X me ndihmen e sateliteve Swift te NASA's.Burimet e me teper se 300 rrezeve X jane gjetur gjate ketij zbulimi!Disa ishin grupim Galaksish e disa nuk jane identifikuar akoma,nderkohe qe 158 jane identifikuar si aktive galaktik nuklei (AGN).Keta rrezatojne ne menyre te fuqishme objekte ne cendren e Galaksise te cilate mendohen te jene Virima te zeza teper masive,mbase miliona apo biliona here me te medhaja se Dielli jone,duke thithur materilae perreth.Disa nga keto vrima te zeza mbase nuk do ishin gjetur me rrezatimet e zakonshme te cilat nuk mund te pershkojne pluhurin e trashe qe i rrethon keto BH.Keshtu qe ndihma e Swift me rrezet X (i cili eshte ne operim e siper akoma) sjell nje pasqyrim te plote te ketyre AGN've.

*"Ne jemi konfident qe po shikojme c'do aktive supremasive vrime te zeze ne distance 400 milion vite drite nga toka"* thote kryetari i ketij studimi Jack Tueller.Me c'do muaj qe kalon ne jemi ne gjendje te depertojme thele e me thelle ne Univers,dhe censusi behet gjithnje dhe me i pasur.

Studiuesit ishin te befasuar nga rezultimi qe Vrimat e zeza nga me supermasivet  dhe me te ndriqueshmet kishin teper rralle pluhur te trashe  rreth tyre.Pluhuri i trashe gjendej ne menyre me te dukshme rreth burimeve me te vogla dhe me pak te dukshme.
Rezultatet e keti zbulimi jane prezantuar ne devizionin e Energjise se larte Atrofizike,te shoqerise Astronomikale Amerikane ne San Francisko, kalifornia,SHBA.

----------


## godel

Nja dy komente.

Vrimat e zeza.
Vrimat e zeza kriohen remdom nga fizikantet e CERN-in ne kerkimet e tyre. Jane vrima te zeza te madhesive subatomike. Ajo cfare ndodh eshte qe gjate eksperimenteve te perplasjeve te pjesezave, nevojitet qe sondat te emetojne shume energji ne menyre qe te marin informacion. Sa me e vogel te jete distanca qe po investigohet aq me shume energji nevojitet. Teorikish energjia qe leshohet mund te rritet pambarimisht, por vjen nje moment qe energjia eshte aq e madhe (ne hapesirekohen 10^-16 cm, 10^-24 sec. - ne mos gabohem) saqe krijohen nje vrime e zeze. Ne kete moment cdo informacion kollaps ne kete vrimen e zeze te krijuar. Ky eshte edhe limiti i CERN-it. 

Pafundesia.
Me e paimagjinueshme eshte pafundesia ne drejtim te infinitisht te vogles. Ne kohen e sotme kemi arritur ne ate pike ku vija ndarese midis lendes dhe energjise eshte e turbullt. Sic mund ta dini qe masa e kuarkeve te marra se bashku perbejne vetem 1/10 te mases te protonit apo neutronit. Kjo tregon qe pjesa tjeter e mases vjen nga energjia e bashkeveprimit te ketyre pjesezave per te mbajtur ekuilibrin qe perben pikerisht protonin apo neutronin.
Po me tej c'ndodh? Si paraqitet situata ne distanca te tilla si 10^-100000 psh. A do vije nje moment ku lenda behet homogjene? - dmth energji e njetrajtshme? Sepse deri tani kemi pjeseza kudo. Pra energjia perqendrehet neper pjeseza duke formuar keshtu nje diskretizim te lendes.

Pafundesia drejt +inf eshte e paimagjinueshme po te perdorim perfytyrimin euklidian te hapesires (qe ne fakt eshte perfytyrim krejt njerezor). Megjithate hapesira ne teresi nuk eshte hapesire euklidiane. Pra koncepti i vijes se drejte sic e kuptojme ne eshte i pasakte. Ne te vertete, kur themi qe universi po zgjerohet duket paksa paradoksale po te mendosh qe eshte universi eshte i pafundem. Ajo qe ndodh ne te vertete eshte qe gjeometria e hapesires ndryshon duke shkaktuar largimin e galaksive nga njera tjetra etj. Pra me fjale te tjera eshte hapesira ajo qe krijohet kudo duke shkaktuar keshtu ate qe ne quajme zgjerim te universit.

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

Jam duke lexuar nje liber " Nje udhetim i shkurter i kohes", mgjs s'jam i afte te kuptoj gjithcka. Mesa pashe une, disa vrima te zeza formohen nga supernova e yjeve, nga rrezet gamma, sepse ato jane rrezet me hyperenergji, por nuk di ta shpjegoj pse. Ndersa nje rast tjeter thonte se graviteti i yllit rritet ne menyre aq te madhe saqe continuumi hapesire-kohe terhiqet nga graviteti i kesaj pike, dhe aq i forte eshe graviteti, saqe vijat e hapesire-kohes behen vertikale dhe bashkohen me nje pjese tjeter hapesire-kohe(nuk jam i mire ne shpjegim, por po le nje foto qe te kuptohet me mire. Aty behet nje kanal qe mund te kalohet...

----------


## Jack Watson

Ka thene njeri me lart se vrimat e zeza jane fotografuar e pare nga teleskpoet.

Ne fakt mesa di une, kjo akoma nuk eshte arritur, nuk i kane pare ende ne univers.

----------


## land

Nje black hole nuk mund te fotografohet,ajo edhe driten e mban peng

Kur nje objekt kalon event horizon pra kufirin e vrimes se zeze ai ka humbur pergjithmone.megjithese objekti reduktohet ne nje singolaritet,informacioni qe ai mban nuk humbet ky quhet"black hole information paradox",gjejeni me google eshte shume interesante.Nderkohe qe relativiteti i pergjithshem pershkruan nje black hole si nje hapesire boshe me nje pike singolariteti ne qender dhe nje event horizon,pra nje kufi me tutje,pershkrimi ndryshon kur futet ne loje mekanika e kuanteve(quantum mechanics),si perfundim pershkrimi i sakte kerkon nje teori te gravitetit te kuanteve e cila ne fakt mungon,eshte vertet nje mister i madh

Sipas astronomeve Amerikane çdo galaktike e madhe ka ne qender te saj nje supermassive black hole(vrime e zeze gjigande),masa e vrimes eshte ne proporcion me masen e galaktikes,dhe me se fundi dy kuriozitete,vrimat e zeza jane futur ne listen e objekteve qe kercenojne token,1)nje black hole mund te kaloje prane sistemit tone diellor,2)nje particle acelerator(nje pershpejtues pjesezash te vogla,pra teknologji prej njeriut) mund te prodhoje nje micro black hole pra nje vrime shume te vogel te zeze,e cila nese shpeton aksidentalisht mund ta gelltisi planetin tone me gjithe çka brenda gradualisht.

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

Une lexova te nje liber qe vrimat e zeza rrezatojne rreze x dhe gamma!
mgjs edhe mund te mos jete e vertete!

----------


## land

> Une lexova te nje liber qe vrimat e zeza rrezatojne rreze x dhe gamma!
> mgjs edhe mund te mos jete e vertete!


Po eshte e vertete,intermediate-mass black holes,pra vrimat e zeza me madhesi mesatare,jane konsideruar si nje burim rezesh ultraluminoze x,je shume i informuar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

> Po eshte e vertete,intermediate-mass black holes,pra vrimat e zeza me madhesi mesatare,jane konsideruar si nje burim rezesh ultraluminoze x,je shume i informuar


hey, yay, me vjen shume mire qe jam kaq i informuar! shum flm per komplminetin, por une jam krejtesisht i ulet ne krasasim me ty! :P
ti je me inteligjent, super, super!

----------


## land

> hey, yay, me vjen shume mire qe jam kaq i informuar! shum flm per komplminetin, por une jam krejtesisht i ulet ne krasasim me ty! :P
> ti je me inteligjent, super, super!


Flmn per komplimentin por je gabim,le ti leme menjane supperlativat,super,super...............etj :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KeidiSelmanaj

> Flmn per komplimentin por je gabim,le ti leme menjane supperlativat,super,super...............etj


okay! gjithsesi thank you!  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

Einstein ne teorine e tij te relativitetit ka parashikuar dhe ekzistencen e white holes dhe universet paralele

----------


## naturalx

teme shume interesante.

Me sa e di une nga mesimet e shkolles se mesme, nga lenda e Astronomise edhe ne galaktiken tone "rruga e qumeshtit"  eshte nje vrime e zeze.

----------


## Jack Watson

> teme shume interesante.
> 
> Me sa e di une nga mesimet e shkolles se mesme, nga lenda e Astronomise edhe ne galaktiken tone "rruga e qumeshtit"  eshte nje vrime e zeze.



Asigjo spaske lexu per vrimat e zeza. Lexo me lart e mos bo postime te tilla

----------

